# International X-Trail Meet-Up Day



## GSRMx (Dec 11, 2002)

Okay, what's the problem with the "new owners"??? I ain't getting any email notifications!.. 
I'm beggining to hate this site... grrrrrrrr


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Hi Guys,

I was just thinking that it would be great to unite ALL xtrail communities world-wide through a simple on-line gathering event and discuss all aspects of the xtrail in a friendly environment.

I was thinking that this event can take place once a month (or once every 3 months) using the LIVE chat feature we already have as part of our Australian web site and we can host that event. It can also be rotated where other xtrail communities take their turn to host this event.

Wouldn't it be great to chat to our fellow xtrailers worldwide and share the knowledge base? I think it would be awesome!!

Think of all the new things we can learn from each other and help each other out and also think of the many friendships that can be formed. 

It'll be like the *X-Trail Heaven* on that day where we get all xtrailers from around the world join in the discussion.

Of course it needs to be controlled and coordinated, but that part is easy to work-out once we agree on the principal.

So far I count the following active xtrail communities on the internet (Canada, UK, Mexico, France, Malaysia, Singapore, Indonesia, Ireland, Malta, Philippines, Japan and of course Australia)

Let me know what you think and I will be prepared to do all the hard work to kick this event off and we can then improve things as we go along 

_P.S. I will post this message to all xtrail communities I mentioned above._


----------



## TjC (Jun 11, 2005)

im down for sure


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

*TIME ZONES*

Hey Jalal:

Very interesting and innovative idea - good on ya for suggesting it :jump: 

I'd certainly participate.

One of the issues that you'll have to deal with will be the various time zones - in some cases as much as a full day's difference  

Probably have to be on a week-end to get the most chance of participation.

If anyone can make this work, it's you :idhitit: (Jalal, that is).

Good luck with it and keep us posted on the progress.....

Cheers = Roger


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Thanks for your feedback Roger,

Yes, the time zone difference came to my mind too, but I thought we could possibly run 2 sessions with a most suitable to all time and yes, weekends would have to be the best time to do it.

Also, due to so many members taking part in a live discussion at the same time, it was suggested that we nominate a topic for discussion on that day and stick to it.

All participants would be able to use a private chat feature if they wish to ask someone something off topic.

At the conclusion of the session, we will agree on the next topic to be discussed at the following meet-up.

The session will be administered and moderated as any forum to prevent any "clashes" taking place. This could be a huge task in itself, but am sure that most of the current xtrail owners would participate with an open mind and would try to make this experience a success, because it is for everyone's benefit.

I'm also looking for a better live chat application than the one we now have on the aussie site, something that is more advanced and user friendly and FREE, so if you guys know of any, please drop me a line.

By the way, does anyone speak/read and wirte Japanese here or know somebody who can translate my invitation above, so I could post it to our Japanese friends?  Am having problems doing so, as their forum doesn't seem to accept English text


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

The owner of our Mexican Nissan Forum is Japanese Speaker, I'll ask him to translate.

Please we'll need a date & a topic to start.
_______________________________________________________

Already asked, waiting for his answer.


----------



## GSRMx (Dec 11, 2002)

Working on the translation to Japanese... be patient please, have a bunch of work to do.

BTW. I already opened a special board at our forum, come and take a look, registration is in spanish, please try to guess, once inside, you can change your default language. 

I will not put the link here, I don't want any problems with the "new owners" but you can ask Manuel for more detailed info.

cheers


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

*Time Zones*

Hi Guys,

A member from Singapore helped me out with doing the time conversions and suggesting a time that is suitable to the majority.

Here it is:

*Vancouver--GMT -7 (0600)
Mexico-----GMT -6 (0700)
Toronto----GMT -5 (0800)*

UK/Ireland-GMT 0 (1300) 
Malta------GMT +1 (1400) 
Jarkata----GMT +7 (2000)
Singapore--GMT +8 (2100)
Malaysia---GMT +8 (2100)
Japan------GMT +9 (2200)
*Sydney-----GMT +10(2300) - Late night*

The suggested time is far from being practical to you guys in Vancouver and am really sorry about that, however it is not so bad for others.

The plan is to have this event on Saturday (night Sydney time)

Please let me know what you think.


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

*Nothing ventured - nothing gained*

Why not - - nothing to loose but a little sleep (for some).

While it is an early wake-up call for the west coast of Canada (BC and the Prairie Provinces), it gets better as you move eastward. 

For the folks in Central Canada (Ontario, Quebec), I think it would be around 09:00 hrs. Down East (Maritime Provinces - New Brunswick, Nova Scotia etc) think it would be 10:00 hrs. In Canada's Far East (Newfoundland & Labrador)
it would be 10:30 hrs.

So, it's Saturday, 18 March ?? Right ??

Has a topic been chosen in advance ?? Might be better, as it may be difficult to get consensus from a large group..........

Is there anything we can do to assist, in advance ??

Cheers = Roger

*EDIT for After-thought:

Anyone thought about any issues re "language of choice" for the live chat ??*


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

In regards to the topic, I will make a call on this and pick a topic of interest to many of you  I think I know what it is already  (but I will also have a back-up topic just in case) 

It will be a bit hard to satisfy everyone and cover many topics and because this wont be the last session we organise, we will be able to take suggestions about future topics on board at the conclusion of the first live chat session.

Language is *English* as it's the most common one and one of the ones I speak fluently (as admin I need to understand what is being said in the live chat) LOL

Duration of the session: No time limit, but I guess realistically for us in Australia, it won't go for more than 2.5 Hours max, which I think is more than enough for the first session 

Noel and I are in the process of trying-out a new live chat program and once we get it working and integrate it with our site; I will set a date, agenda and instructions on every forum where I posted the invite in.

WRT Help: Please help me spread the word to the communities and members which I have't reached yet. I couldn't get through to the Japanese guys and France too.

Stay tuned for an update.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

*It's ON! A Date Has Been Set!!*

Hi Guys,

OK, with great help of friends, we now have a good live chat application which will enable us to interact with one another easily and the good thing about it is that log-in details can be translated to many languages.

Have a look at the chat we gonna use HERE (just click on *Live Chat*)

Give it a try, No registration is needed, you just need to type in a nickname and press the "chat" button and you will be in.

I can now announce a meet-up date:

*Date: Saturday 25/03/2006
Time: 23:00 EST Sydney Time
Duration: 2.5 Hours max. but can be less.
Topic: Performance Enhancers
Language spoken: English*

I have picked the above topic, as it will involve many subjects for discussion and will give each one of us an idea what other countries are experiencing in terms of power mods and the results they're getting. This should be an interesting discussion indeed.

Apart from that, just get the bar fridge nice and close to you and enjoy the live discussion with many passionate xtrailers worldwide.

See/chat to all of you there!


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

Central Mexico: Saturday at 6AM, I'll be there with my pajama.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

manuelga said:


> Central Mexico: Saturday at 6AM, I'll be there with my pajama.


hehehe

Make sure you go to bed early the night before LOL


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

*Live Chat*

Hi Guys,

The new live chat application has now been integrated with the Australian X-Trail Main Site.

See it HERE

Just click on LIVE CHAT


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

*NissanForums Member Participation*



aussietrail said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> OK, with great help of friends, we now have a good live chat application which will enable us to interact with one another easily and the good thing about it is that log-in details can be translated to many languages.
> 
> ...


*So, who (from NF) is up for an early wake-up call on Saturday ???*

This is a "first" and it would be nice to see our Forum well represented.

Given the subject matter (Performance Enhancers) we have lots of members who could offer valuable input.

No doubt it will be quite interesting to see the availability of performance enhancers to our Asian counterparts - - who knows, we may even be able to establish some links to those accessories that we could not otherwise get.

See/chat with y'all on Saturday - I'll be there.

Cheers = Roger


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

*LIVE Chat is going FULL Steam a head (25/3/06)*

Hi Guys,

This is just a quick reminder that the biggest event in the history of all international x-trail communities is going full steam a head this Saturday 25/3/06

Details and dates are posted above.

The easiest way to join the live chat is to go directly to the Australian X-Trail Forum Main Site and click on *LIVE CHAT* on the left hand-side menu.

This will bring-up the live chat application where you will have 2 options:

1. Log-in as a guest (no registration required)
2. Log-in as registered used (where you can use your forum username/name and create a password for yourself)

I encourage all those who're taking part in the live chat to try and put the 3 letter country code against their username (if you can fit it)

Examples:

*Jalal-AUS
Roger-CAN
Manuel-MEX*

and so on.

This would enable us to identify the country you're from which will in turn help the discussion.

Apart from that just chat away and enjoy 

Session duration will be limited to 2.5 Hours after which the live chat session will be turned-off. This is will bring us (Australians) to 1:30am in the morning and I think it'll be more than enough time for us all to discuss many subjects about Performance.

See ya all there!


----------



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

Jalal:

The main page does not permit access to the chat section. Let me know if this gets corrected as I would love to talk to you guys.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Terranismo, I think you came-in ONE day late LOL

The live chat took place last night 25/3/06 and it went on for 3 hours!

Valboo and Roger were there and we had some excellent exchange of information.

Other participants were from:

France
UK
Malaysia
Singapore
Australia

The live chat has now been disabled on the main page of the Australian X-Trail Forum.

The 2nd live chat session will take place on:

*29.04.2006*


----------



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

Thx Jalal, I'll be sure to make that one.


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

*Kudos & Thanks*



aussietrail said:


> Terranismo, I think you came-in ONE day late LOL
> 
> The live chat took place last night 25/3/06 and it went on for 3 hours!
> 
> ...


Kudos & thanks to Jalal and his team for hosting this "historic" event - AND their willingness to do it again..... :thumbup: 

I think we caught them at a bad time when we asked (around 2 am their time) and in their sleepy state :asleep: they agreed.

This event has the potential to get only better, as we come to know the format and get to know folks from various parts of the World.

Wonder what the next topic might be ?? Might still be some left-overs from the Performance Enhancers....

Cheers


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

*Session #2 (29/4/06)*

Hi Guys,

This is just a quick reminder to all that the next International LIVE Chat session will take place on *29/4/2006*.

There will be no further reminders about this, so you will either remember this date and join a great international community of xtrailers or you will miss out on the fun! 

The live chat will be activated on the main page of the Australian X-Trail Forum here:

http://main.australianxtrail.com

*Session time is 11:00pm (Sydney Time)
Topic: Catch-up on the Performance discussion from the last session and discuss a new topic of Brake Upgrades

Session duration: 3 Hours
Session Control & Administration: Australian X-Trail Forum Admin Team.
Language Spoken: English*

See ya all there!


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

*YOUR TIME ZONE*



aussietrail said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> This is just a quick reminder to all that the next International LIVE Chat session will take place on *29/4/2006*.
> 
> ...


*Want to know the time the call will happen in your local area ??*

Here's an International Call Planner:

http://www.worldtimezone.com/time/wtzplaner.php#

Just add the info. for the call (Sydney 11:00 PM on 29/04/06) and your location / city and it will provide the correct time for your location.....

Hope this helps = Roger


----------

